# Bullet load



## flat iron (Oct 4, 2006)

Just starting into yote hunting up in north-central Idaho. I am also starting into reloading and acquired a Ruger M-77 .223 in the all weather version. I want to load up rounds for yote and have a trundel of 50 gr. spitzer and blitz rounds. Anyone out there know if these are fully jacketed or expanding? They're not hollow-point bullets. Is that the only kind of expanding tip? 
Also, if anyone is in this area and wants to hook up for a hunt, let me know.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont know much about reloading ammo, but I do know a little bit about bullets.

The only bullet I know of that is not designed to expand or explode is the FMJ "full metal jacket". Also most bullets in the 50grn weight for the .223 Remington will have thin jackets that alow for rapid or explosive expansion. V-Max and soft points do not have that hollow point look but do expand.

If I were you for hunting I would just buy a box of winchester silvertips for hunting and experiment with reloading till you got it down.


----------



## mikeydon (Oct 6, 2006)

i have found i can buy my .223's just about as cheap as reloading them.one ammo i have found'is my rifle LOVES the winchester white box 45 gr. varmint loads..now make sure of the barrel twist you have.mine has a 1/12 twist.i can shoot up to a 55gr. really well.my friend's rifle has a 1/9 twist and he can shoot a 55 gr. up really well.and yes i do load a 50 gr. and a 55 gr. spitzer and they do well on coyote's . GOOD LUCK-GOOD HUNTING 
...
:sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

I wanted to get into reloading but I have found that I can get ammo off the shelf for just a bit more than reloading. The 45 grain Winchester CXP1 is what I use also and you can find it almost anywhere. It comes in a 40-pack, is very inexpensive and ungodly accurate. I've tried all kinds of the fancy off the shelf ammo but fortunately for me, my gun(.22-250/Savage Mdl 10) likes the cheap stuff.

When I retire and have a little more time I'd like to have someone teach me the art of reloading, but right now with my work schedule, what little time I have is spent in the field not at the bench.


----------



## flat iron (Oct 4, 2006)

Great input. I hate to say it, but I've thought about just getting rid of the reloading idea for a while. It sounds like the factory loads might be the trick for me. Plus, a good point was brought up; namely, reloading takes time. I have precious little of that nowadays. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Save your brass and mail it to me, I'll pay the shipping!! I still load for less than half the price of "cheap" 223 ammo (except for the really cheap FMJ stuff), and 200 rounds take only 30 minutes on a properly set up Dillon 550 press.


----------



## flat iron (Oct 4, 2006)

Horsager,

I'll see what I can do. I think that I'll keep what I have, but I have an outlet where I can probably pick up a lot (I mean ... a lot) of .223 brass. I'll see what I can do and get it to you. Let me know what your address is. You can email it to me - [email protected].
Brian


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't give up on reloading yet. It takes time and if you shoot good bullets you may not save a huge amount of money but the accuracy that can be squeezed out of a rifle by experimenting with different powders,bullets, and primers is well worth the effort. When I took an of the shelf .223 and turned it from a .7 inch grouper with factory ammo to a .2 one holer with its favorite load I became a believer. I do still shoot some factory ammo (mainly to get fresh brass) for plinking and varminting under 200 yards, but when the shootin' gets serious I score more often and further out with my handloads. :sniper:


----------



## flat iron (Oct 4, 2006)

clampdaddy, thanks for the encouragement. I live in the town where ATK (formerly CCI./Speer) is located. They are now producing a .223 fusion bullet. My friend, who is 2nd in command over there told me that these rounds kick the crud out of anything out on the market for accuracy. I think that if I can figure out the right load for my rifle with this bullet, I can reach out quite a ways with terrific accuracy. I have several friends who reload a lot, so I'll probably stay with it.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I haven't tried the fusion in my 223, I'll keep an eye out for them. I've had the best luck with 50 gr. V-MAX bullets over 27.3 gr. of H-4895. This load is a warm one and should be worked up to. It has performed very well in three other rifles I've tried and not so well in one. It has put down every coyote I've shot instantly but can be a bit messy if you're planning on keeping/selling the hides.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm getting the same results in my .223 with 25.3 grains of H335 behind a 55 grain V-Max. That's the fun of reloading, you can play around and fine tune what shoots best in your gun. Have been noticing the price of shelf ammo is going up in price in the stores as well as bullets for reloading. Guess the high price of copper, brass, and fuel is starting to take effect. Think I'll lay in a heavy supply by the end of the year before things get out of hand.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Don'tcha just love it when you find a load that puts out max velocity and the best accuracy all in one package?! Sometimes it just works out that way and some rifles are just stuborn. I have a 300 savage that simply refuses to shoot tight groups at the upper end of the powder charge graduations but the darn thing shoots like a house on fire when throtlled back 200 fps. Dang autoloader!


----------



## flat iron (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you guys have any advice on a load for keeping the hide for tanning. I'm trying to pay for the hobby, at least a little bit. This kids and wife would each like a nice yote hide, as well. How do I straddle the line between downing the yote efficiently and making the smallest exit hole possible?


----------

